# Installing Swivel Seats



## 104680 (May 23, 2007)

Hi,

Has anyone fitted swivel seats to a Mercedes Vito? I am thinking about doing it but there may be a couple of issue:

1. They are heated seats so I am going to have to be careful that the wiring is long enough - or extend it.

2. I am pretty sure the hand brake will be in the way for the drivers seat. 

Has anyone installed their own swivel seats and come across similar problems? How did you overcome them?

Thanks

James


----------

